# PS3 10% Ahead of 360 This Year Worldwide, 'Strong Contender' to Take Second Place



## vickybat (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes guys you read it right. Finally ps3 is set to prove what it committed in the start of this console generation. From its initial lackluster sales to a huge exclusive base, the ps3 has come a long way.

Many critics doubted the ps3 in the beginning and big developers like *VALVE* even cited the ps3 as a big failure until last year on e3, valve's ceo "Gabe newell" personally addressed the e3 podium and apologized sony , introducing portal 2 for the first time since orange box on the ps3 with cross platform chat feature with pc. In other words, he ate his own past words.

Consider the ps3's force, its definitely something to reckon with & this was almost inevitable to happen. 
Now with this success, they gear up towards the next-gen arena to deliver the same success mantra & reap the same benefits and even more they've enjoyed so far.

Keep up the good work.
*
Source*


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

So PS3 sales are going over the 360 . 

Hmm


----------



## Alok (Jul 26, 2011)

I like PS3..but now likeness increased


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

I already knew that this day would come. PS3 deserves it and finally they got it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 26, 2011)

Heck yeah. PS3 FTW, always.(after PC ofcourse)


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

^^

Similar Feelings PC is the best .


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

Its good that this finally happened 

PS3 is better than the 360!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

PS3 was best from the day it came out coz of BluRay support & good proccy


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 26, 2011)

My friends are dicks (X360 is better, PS3 sux). now they can see for themselves how much better PS3 is.

Albeit it will cost me 10k to get a replacement for my PS3 (stopped reading discs) 

But PC ftw lol.


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2011)

10% is hardly much if only taking this year into perspective.

Still Xbox 360 makes more per unit sold.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ It had over a year head-start. Its quite a feat for the japanese giant to catch up and overtake. Xbox 360 makes most of its sales in the US but so does the ps3.

But in European markets, the tale is bit reverse & the Japanese totally despise xbox. Its like a ratio of 1:10 there & japan is a very important market in a gaming revenue perspective.

That's why the 10% deficit for the xbox overall this year. Its not about making money but getting the no. of units sold & hats of to ps3 for doing that even after a year in loss.
The xbox still leads if you consider each of the consoles life time sales.

For this reason a current year is taken into account for choosing a winner i.e in terms of sales.


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2011)

Japanese people will only buy their local company products - Sony and Nintendo.

But since Sony didn't know how to hash the passwords, I'll not buy a PS3.



vickybat said:


> *Its not about making money but getting the no. of units sold* & hats of to ps3 for doing that even after a year in loss.


If that is the case, Nintendo won this generation's war back in 2009.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ Its still an important market from a worldwide point of view and their choice matters a lot. Microsoft has been trying hard to crack it but has been unsuccessful so far. They are rated even higher than Americans as far as game development goes. 

But i didn't get the 2nd point. What has hash password based encryption got to do with buying a ps3?

Nintendo was already ahead but it has a different market than sony and microsoft. Its aimed at casual gamers and not hardcore. So even ps3 or xbox 360 owners 
have a high probability for owning a nintendo wii for their family and kids and it even has its own fan base excluding this scenario.
So you can figure the numbers.

Actually the real competition for the crown is between microsoft and sony. Based on numbers nintendo was always in the 1st place from the very start and still is.


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2011)

oh well, Sony hacked yet again, plaintext passwords, e-mails, DOB posted

PSN Hacked: How to Protect Yourself - PS3 Feature at IGN

PlayStation Network Hack Leaves Credit Card Info at Risk | GameLife | Wired.com

plaintext passwords? seriously, my 11 year old sister knows more.

I'm still bitter about Sony first advertising "Other OS" support and then dropping it.

Sony Grappling with 55 U.S. Lawsuits After PSN Hack | PCWorld


----------



## vickybat (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ Oh you were pointing the *PSN *hack. Ofcourse i know hash passwords but didn't figure in the reference to the context. 
In that case my 9 year old brother knows more too.

Well its been fixed and currently up and running. And seriously that's not even near to put a dent in ps3's sales charts.

Gotta give them credit to publicly address the issue in a podium like E3 this year before starting things of. Jack tretton really stole that show and the xbox presentation looked so lame besides it.

The official os dropping was to prevent easy access to ps3's internal hardware. Atleast this was one of the reasons. But its still doable unofficially i guess. Linux can still run on a ps3 slim.

Don't believe me, check this:

[YOUTUBE]XQr1O1VZ-kk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2011)

vickybat said:


> The official os dropping was to prevent easy access to ps3's internal hardware. Atleast this was one of the reasons. But its still doable unofficially i guess. Linux can still run on a ps3 slim.


yup, first you advertise it one of the selling features and then abruptly drop it. Sony is retarded.

Linux on PS3 with firmware version 3.41 is not worth the hassle.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ Doesn't matter and that's not a strong reason at all. People seldom care about installing an os in a console. Everybody who owns a ps3, definitely has a computer to tinker around with an os. Atleast more than 90% satisfy the above condition.

And still its possible to install an os in a ps3. So nothing to lose here and we are definitely seeing the results in form of strong sales.

Both the ps3 and the games are delivering big time and in the end when dust settles, this is all that matters.


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Doesn't matter and that's not a strong reason at all. People seldom care about installing an os in a console.


haha, what about people who bought PS3 because it had OtherOS feature and then Sony removed it? What would they be feeling? I'd say, give them a decent refund or a new game. hellknight had posted a decent analogy regarding this. You give your car for servicing, and they remove ABS.

moreover, if you don't think storing passwords in plaintext is a serious issue, then please do read this: *techie-buzz.com/gmail/how-playstat...itored-account-resulted-in-mass-phishing.html


----------



## vickybat (Jul 27, 2011)

^^You don't get it do you? The otherOS support was for PS3 Fat sku. It had that feature.

It was removed in the ps3 slimline version and the people who bought it were well aware of that fact. So no question of refund here. So in other words , the people who bought the ps3 for other os are not feeling anything cause they have the fat version and it satisfied their needs.

The password issue is long gone and people have gotten over it. It was a serious issue but is fixed now. Security is beefed up and sony probably learned its lessons. They are back now with all issues resolved and fixed. They admitted on a global stage like e3. Probably that won the hearts of most people.

So you see the sales result now as a proof.


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^You don't get it do you? The otherOS support was for PS3 Fat sku. It had that feature.
> 
> It was removed in the ps3 slimline version and the people who bought it were well aware of that fact. So no question of refund here.


err I'm talking about fat only.  why remove it just randomly and bother people with auto-update messages when they play a game. 



vickybat said:


> The password issue is long gone and people have gotten over it. It was a serious issue but is fixed now. Security is beefed up and sony probably learned its lessons. They are back now with all issues resolved and fixed. They admitted on a global stage like e3. Probably that won the hearts of most people.


Might come back to bite anyone at any time. It is inexcusable for those who have been affected.

Each corporation to its own and each individual to his own. VAC had banned thousands of CoD:MW2 players. What does Valve do? Unbans them, gifts them L4D2 and another copy of L4D2 to gift a friend.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^You don't get it do you? The otherOS support was for PS3 Fat sku. It had that feature.
> 
> It was removed in the ps3 slimline version and the people who bought it were well aware of that fact. So no question of refund here. So in other words , the people who bought the ps3 for other os are not feeling anything cause they have the fat version and it satisfied their needs.
> 
> ...



First of all, Vicky, I see that you're a reputed member of this forum. And I think that you might know there is no technical reason for removing Linux support from PS3 slim. All they did, shrunk the fabrication process of Cell broadband engine & RSX down to 45 nm. 

Secondly, removing Linux support from fat PS3 was like removing ABS from a car which advertised ABS as a feature. 

Lastly, the password issue can NEVER be fixed on PS3. You know, there are two types of keys :-

1. Public Key (given to game devs)
2. Private Key (embedded on PS3)

When the console authorizes public key, then only a game, or a software runs on PS3. As, the private key is already embedded on the PS3, you can change it only by recalling all the PS3's, already sold & then changing the embedded TPM module or something like that to the new version.

The retarded programmers at Sony made a fool of themselves in the random number generator department.

Moreover, the PS3 was hacked when it was closed i.e when they stopped supporting Linux, before that, nobody cared.
Here let me tell you how hard is PS3 hacking but how easy it was due to retarded programmers in sony.

As you might be aware that Cell Broadband engine has 8 SPUs. When each SPU runs in isolation mode, one core can't see what is happening in the other core. The credit of this thing goes to IBM not to Sony because they designed the processor. Moreover, someone at Sony (possibly Ken Kutargi) was having so much faith in IBM's Cell Processor, that he didn't even wanted to install NVIDIA's RSX engine. He thought that the processor will defeat all the graphics card alone. He failed to see the exponential growth of AMD & NVIDIA.

Secondly, they use ECDSA (Elliptical Curve Digital Signature Algorithm) for encrypting their stuff (games etc). It uses a Random Number Generator each time when console boots up. But the random number should be a random number, but for some retarded reason, Sony uses *same Random number* all the time (the same number they use on PSP which has been compromised long ago). So, the hackers got both Public key & the private key.

So, in a nutshell, they made a fool of themselves. They even made a mockery of OpenBSD which is used as an OS in PS3.

In the end, PS3 is compromised, it can never be fixed due to revelation of Public-Private keys.

And you know something why Sony is retarded, read the following reasons :-

1. It used to play SACD but it was removed by a firmware update.
2. PS2 games used to run on it. Again removed by a firmware update.
3. Linux used to run on it, again, removed by firmware update.
4. Blu-Ray movies used to run via component cables, now, they'll require a HDMI cable.

PS3 is the only console which lost features with every firmware update. Whereas Xbox 360 gained.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 27, 2011)

hellknight said:


> First of all, Vicky, I see that you're a reputed member of this forum. And I think that you might know there is no technical reason for removing Linux support from PS3 slim. All they did, shrunk the fabrication process of Cell broadband engine & RSX down to 45 nm.
> 
> Secondly, removing Linux support from fat PS3 was like removing ABS from a car which advertised ABS as a feature.



Not exactly. Removing linux support is not like removing ABS of a car at all. As i said people hardly care. Its still a hardcore gaming platform and still delivers on that front. Linux doesn't come into the picture.* Besides, you can still install linux on a ps3 slim sku.* Refer the above embedded video.



hellknight said:


> Lastly, the password issue can NEVER be fixed on PS3. You know, there are two types of keys :-
> 
> 1. Public Key (given to game devs)
> 2. Private Key (embedded on PS3)
> ...



Well thanks for all the info about keys. Very informative indeed. *But again ,the xbox 360 was compromised less than a year after launch whereas it took 4-5 years to successfully hack a ps3.* Now that is some achievement as its the first console in history to do so.

No device is hack proof. Eventually somebody does come with a technique.
For ps3, the TPM( trusted platform module) chip did provided disk and password security. 

The cell processor has spe's as well as ppe's( power pc processing elements). The spe's of a ps3 are logical vector units. They don't have a hardware logic for scheduling and branch prediction. The ppe's does the scheduling and assigns instructions to the spe's to process. There is *ILP* between the spe's i.e the dependent instructions are heavily parallelized. 

That's because the 8 spe's of the cell are connected by a 256bit ring bus and has separate cache memory. Unless there are dependent instructions, there is no need to access other spe's. So of course in isolation mode, it won't know what's happening to the other spe's.


Even though you say the ps3 programmers made a fool of themselves by compromising the keys, it does very little for putting a dent in sales charts 
and the mammoth exclusive softwares library it still provides. It provides everything a hardcore gamer or an htpc user will ever demand. Besides the PSN issue is solved now and the service is up and running even better than before. Besides its free.





hellknight said:


> And you know something why Sony is retarded, read the following reasons :-
> 
> 1. It used to play SACD but it was removed by a firmware update.
> 2. PS2 games used to run on it. Again removed by a firmware update.
> ...



From the 4 points you mentioned, the 1st two are valid. But still people don't miss either of the feature. Sony is remaking all the blockbuster titles of ps2 and remastering them in hd. So people won't miss the ps2 emulator at all.

The 3rd and 4th points are not so valid. Firstly, linux was officially removed but still runs unofficially even on the slim sku. Secondly,hdmi cables are de-facto now and all hdtv's support that.

Component cables do not transmit digital audio and video signals and that's why they were removed. No point in using component cables on an hdtv to view blue-ray movies considering hdmi cables are dirt cheap now.

So all these points we discussed were pros and cons of a ps3. But ultimately, it has got over all the cons to become a successful  hardcore console by beating its nearest competitor (xbox 360) in worldwide sales. (Won't consider wii here because its targeted to a different audience)
*In short Sony has achieved what it had said in the start of this generation.*


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ Vicky, bro, read again, PS3 was compromised within a year after Linux support was removed.. before that nobody cared.. because Linux was running smoothly.. Moreover, there are people on the planet who care about the homebrew apps.. 

Here.. watch this video, it is about 45 minutes in length though..

[YOUTUBE]4loZGYqaZ7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll tell an honest opinion. If you are an online player, PSN is not the choice for you. Xbox Live is much much better if you want to go online. But yes, you have to pay. XBL is very competitive for people who play CoD:MW2 on consoles, PSN isn't. XBL has better servers.

For exclusives et cetera, get PS3. PS3 is still the console of my choice, but sadly Sony = morons.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Man, another flame war on TDF? Been a while.

To each his own. Thankfully, this generation has not seen a lop sided distribution of game titles. If you think about it, platform exclusives are becoming fewer in number and both consoles offer the same level of performance, so you can't lose by choosing either one.

The only real advantages I see each console having is 1) If you like high def content on your TV, The PS3 with a blu ray drive has a huge advantage over the 360, which depends on the user having a high speed net connection to deliver the HD content and 2) If you like multiplayer, then sorry but the PSN is no match for Xbox live, speaking as a neutral observer with IDs on both. Sony had a great concept for HOME, but that did not come to life the way Sony envisioned.

For those who keep talking about the PSN hack as Sony's debacle, let's not forget the godawful RROD and the cost MS had to foot to cover the 3 year extended warranty. In hindsight, being the first out of the gate gave MS a headstart, but imagine if both PS3 and the 360 had launched the same time and the RROD fiasco had come up then.

I would imagine the scenario would have changed massively.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 27, 2011)

ico said:


> I'll tell an honest opinion. If you are an online player, PSN is not the choice for you. Xbox Live is much much better if you want to go online. But yes, you have to pay. XBL is very competitive for people who play CoD:MW2 on consoles, PSN isn't. XBL has better servers.



Can't comment on servers but i do agree that XBL is better than PSN overall.
Since PSN is free , it attracts a lot of customers and they are happy and aren't complaining ( if we leave out the recent PSN hack).

 People also play multiplayer on PSN and still get a good experience if not better free of cost. The upcoming cod-MW3 & Battlefield 3 are also gonna do the same to all ps3 owners.

So this fact isn't turning the tide in favour of xbox. That's why we are seeing the current result.



rchi84 said:


> Man, another flame war on TDF? Been a while.
> 
> To each his own. Thankfully, this generation has not seen a lop sided distribution of game titles. If you think about it, platform exclusives are becoming fewer in number and both consoles offer the same level of performance, so you can't lose by choosing either one.
> 
> ...



Perfect analogy mate.


----------



## bobaliapila (Jul 27, 2011)

hellknight said:


> ^^ Vicky, bro, read again, PS3 was compromised within a year after Linux support was removed.. before that nobody cared.. because Linux was running smoothly.. Moreover, there are people on the planet who care about the homebrew apps..
> 
> Here.. watch this video, it is about 45 minutes in length though..
> 
> ‪DCEmu Reviews - 27C3 - Chaos Communication Congress 2010 - fail0verflow - FULL VIDEO‬&rlm; - YouTube



Hola Hola Hola 


Man just think before u just wreck havoc on the keyboard. A person who owns a ps3 or 360, he must be having a pc. So to operate on linux platform he doesn't   need to spend higher bucks on ps3 or 360. these buddies are specially meant for hardcore gaming. So dont just carry on with ur fruitless posts just to prove that u are dominating the other experienced sensible forum members. Moreover i have been going through ur post u are trying not to become aware of the fact that ps3 has already beaten the xbox in sales and on performance backgrond. Buddy thsi already has happened try to accept it. So there is no need to fight over all these and dominate others by saying watever random post of yours. 

Plz recheck ur post and try to do some better next time onwards. Last but not the least dont try to be a fan boy as fanboy's existence is very less in this forum...u can check previous details how fanboys have been hammered to the ground through posts by experienced, knowledgeble, and sensible forum members.

best of luck for next time hola


----------



## sygeek (Jul 27, 2011)

Honestly, Sony may suck, but PS3 doesn't.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 27, 2011)

bobaliapila said:


> Hola Hola Hola
> 
> Moreover i have been going through ur post u are trying not to become aware of the fact that *ps3 has already beaten the xbox in sales and on performance backgrond*. Buddy thsi already has happened try to accept it. So there is no need to fight over all these and dominate others by saying watever random post of yours.



Trolling much?

There's no conclusive data anywhere to prove that either 360 or PS3 outperform each other. If the gap exists, it's very narrow as devs have mastered the art of extracting every last ounce of performance from the consoles.

In terms of sales, well the installed base of both consoles are close to each other now. So you can't really say that Sony has outsold the 360 by any stretch of imagination. Yes, they may start selling more units than the 360 now, and that will help them to match the 360's install base and then overtake them. But keep in mind that it's taken Sony 5 years to get to this point.

They had the PS2, which is the best selling console of all time (and pwned the original Xbox), and squandered that powerful brand name and allowed MS to become an industry heavyweight with their second , flawed console. 

MS also outwitted them by releasing Kinect, which was a more attractive gimmick than the Playstation Move, never mind the fact that the 6 axis controller had built in motion detect capabilities that no one ever utilised properly.

Sony invested massively in the Cell architecture and they may never make a profit off the PS3 in terms of hardware sales. So let's not act as if Sony got all its cards right.

Where MS and Sony are making money is with the commission they get from 3rd party publishers for each game sold. That's where Nintendo lost out. for all the brilliance of the Wii, the only publishers to profit from it were Nintendo themselves. How many 3rd party titles enjoyed success on the Wii?

Kudos to Sony for coming this far, but I hope they avoid the mistakes they made with the PS3.


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bobaliapila said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of these posts have the same IP address. Now tell me what should I make of it?

and fyki, hellknight owns a PS3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

ico said:


> Both of these posts have the same IP address. Now tell me what should I make of it?



Hmm..Fishy


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2011)

bobaliapila said:


> Hola Hola Hola
> 
> 
> Man just think before u just wreck havoc on the keyboard. A person who owns a ps3 or 360, he must be having a pc. So to operate on linux platform he doesn't   need to spend higher bucks on ps3 or 360. these buddies are specially meant for hardcore gaming. So dont just carry on with ur fruitless posts just to prove that u are dominating the other experienced sensible forum members. Moreover i have been going through ur post u are trying not to become aware of the fact that ps3 has already beaten the xbox in sales and on performance backgrond. Buddy thsi already has happened try to accept it. So there is no need to fight over all these and dominate others by saying watever random post of yours.
> ...



Meh.. just 1 post & you're saying that I'm a fanboy? Gain some experience you Spanish troll & then come and talk.. Secondly, my post was regarding the so called security of PS3 not regarding the sales.. PS3 has good hardware, no doubt about that, it has awesome stability no doubt about that either.. But remember something for the future, *Linux is inevitable. Either you support Linux on your platform, or it will be hacked to support it*


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2011)

@ico... What.. you can tell our IP addresses via our posts!! That's awesome .. that's one hell of a nmap-scan-fest.. .. and yeah.. I own a PS3.. although haven't played a single game on it since last 4 months.. I would've gladly installed it in my parent's room along with a HDMI monitor as a HTPC.. but screw you Sony, now that's not possible..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

hellknight said:


> @ico... What.. you can tell our IP addresses via our posts!! That's awesome .. that's one hell of a nmap-scan-fest..



this feature is there in every forum


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

@hellknight
Your posts were really helpful hellknight. 

*ico* is a admin what do you expect.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2011)

^^Thanks bro.. Credit goes to fa1l0verflow team for their efforts.. I've downloaded that entire video on my mobile & I watch it everytime when I get bored..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2011)

@bobaliapila

Señorita‏ Señorita‏ Señorita‏


See you are a new member. Dont call anyone a fan-boy because his views are supporting something. Yes Linux doesnt have a bleak future as of now. It has backing of one of the largest communities of the world. 

Why cant you be called a fanboy ? You are overly aggressive against Linux.


So don flame from very first post and have fun here.

Yes, actually your ip matches with someone


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2011)

You know something more Vicky & Spanish Troll .. XBox 360 has less powerful hardware when compared to PS3.. But you have to appreciate the fact that it rivals PS3.. All the credit goes to the SDK of 360.. 

Moreover, Sony needs to get a good economics professor, why? Read this :-

1 license of PS3 SDK = $12000
Now, say there are 50 companies working on PS3 game, so, 50 x 12000 = $600000

Let us assume that they had priced the SDK at $100 & supported apps like Apple does on iCrap .. When, the cost would've been so low & there would've been an App Store for PS3 (because it has damn powerful hardware) then there would've been million of devs worldwide.. 

so, 1000000 x 100 = $100000000 revenue (far more than the above revenue)

Secondly, no one would've hacked it because it would've supported Linux, FreeBSD etc.. But the irony is, PS3 runs NetBSD (not OpenBSD but still BSD) & doesn't supports installing it.. (That's why I hate BSD License too .. GPL FTW)

Here see this.. This is my own scan which I ran sometime back..
*img98.imageshack.us/img98/6537/ps3nmap.th.jpg


----------



## Joker (Jul 27, 2011)

------- edited --------


----------



## vickybat (Jul 27, 2011)

Guys sorry for all the inconveniences. I am at my uncle's house and i posted my last post from his system.

My 15 year old brother was with me and he saw the discussion while i was going through it. When i left for some work, he created an account - *bobaliapila* and replied to *hellnight*. When i came back now and opened the thread from the same system, i was surprised to see that post and the comments that followed.

I scolded him black and blue and he promised never to do it again. I have even informed *ICO* about this.

So guys kindly ignore his post and if possible *mods can delete his account*. From now on only trust posts from the id-*vickybat* as its safe and come from me. I personally apologize to everybody on this behalf. This is not my system ip and is in a different location. I post sometimes from here but rarely. My system is safe and no one uses it.

It had never happened and never will happen in future and i assure that.

Sorry for all the inconveniences caused to all members of this thread.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2011)

^No probs bro.. infact, don't delete his account.. ask him to participate in the forum discussions.. It will be good for him.. he'll gain experience or will become a geek like us


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

@vickybat: u can post in TDF from any IP but the main attention caught was two different users from same IP...

anyways,give my regards to bobaliapila.


----------



## Who (Jul 27, 2011)

This thread lived its course.


----------

